
Shukra: Visualize and Manage Your Akka Clusters - scala_4_life
https://github.com/Headstorm/shukra
======
scala_4_life
Visualize and manage your Akka clusters with Shukra

[https://github.com/Headstorm/shukra](https://github.com/Headstorm/shukra)

